# Signal boosterVHF\FM?



## Ivtec

Hi there folks,How come i can use this 10db Amp Rf booster with 50-450 MHZ only to boost signal from the outdoor antenna UHFVHF and not from the receiver to the tv?


----------



## Davenlr

The receiver already outputs enough power to drive a TV. Adding 10db to it will overload the tuner in the TV, unless you are running it through 100 feet of coax.


----------



## Ivtec

Davenlr said:


> The receiver already outputs enough power to drive a TV. Adding 10db to it will overload the tuner in the TV, unless you are running it through 100 feet of coax.


yes i'm runnig more than 100 feet and 4 spitters,at the end of the 4th splitter chan 60 is weak 3 is ok


----------



## Davenlr

Ivtec said:


> yes i'm runnig more than 100 feet and 4 spitters,at the end of the 4th splitter chan 60 is weak 3 is ok


You really need a distribution amp for that kind of boost, one with separate gain controls for low, mid, and high frequency channels. Channel Master used to make several affordable ones. A generic 10db booster without sloping, is going to cause that problem. That and the fact that 100 feet of coax + 4 splitters has much more than 10db loss.

Also, depending on what you are calling channel 60 (cable channel, or OTA channel), its likely outside the 450 Mhz upper limit of your amp. The upper limit needs to be closer to 800 Mhz.


----------



## Ivtec

Davenlr said:


> You really need a distribution amp for that kind of boost, one with separate gain controls for low, mid, and high frequency channels. Channel Master used to make several affordable ones. A generic 10db booster without sloping, is going to cause that problem. That and the fact that 100 feet of coax + 4 splitters has much more than 10db loss.
> 
> Also, depending on what you are calling channel 60 (cable channel, or OTA channel), its likely outside the 450 Mhz upper limit of your amp. The upper limit needs to be closer to 800 Mhz.


Chan 60 just comes out of RF tv 2 on VIP222,
but today went behind the TV and checked all my connections from the splitter and found out that the VCR old Sony slv670 is the cause of the weak signal ,the cable goes through the VCR and that to the TV I'm sure that is the VCR the cause of the loss of signal,i should of thought of that my mistake.that's anyway.


----------



## kenglish

Is your VCR connected properly? A VCR will usually contain a 2-way splitter and an A-B switch, with the splitter feeding the built-in tuner and the switch (which changes between the incoming signal and the VCR's modulator).

Most, but not all, VCR's should have enough signal to drive a bit of good-quality cable, since they usually only output channel 3 or 4. If the "pass-thru" signals are weak on the upper channels, you might need better cable, like RG-6/U instead of RG-59, or a low-gain Distribution Amp that passes UHF frequencies.


----------



## Ivtec

kenglish said:


> Is your VCR connected properly? A VCR will usually contain a 2-way splitter and an A-B switch, with the splitter feeding the built-in tuner and the switch (which changes between the incoming signal and the VCR's modulator).
> 
> Most, but not all, VCR's should have enough signal to drive a bit of good-quality cable, since they usually only output channel 3 or 4. If the "pass-thru" signals are weak on the upper channels, you might need better cable, like RG-6/U instead of RG-59, or a low-gain Distribution Amp that passes UHF frequencies.


Thanks kenglish; update on my issue,i went back to flee market and the guy that sold me the 10db VHF/FM amp booster, had another booster on the show case and it was VHF/UHF 24db and i asked him if he wanted to swap cause the one he sold me did not work,he agreed, and now everything is fine this an old modle but signal is 100% put it before the last 4 outpus splitert
Lesson learned never buy something cause the seller tells you it works,search and fully inspect the item you buy,my mistake was that cause the price sticker was covering the info vhf/FM and i took the guys ward.eyes peeled all the time.thanks


----------

